# Jinnah Sindh Medical University (SMC) Test Date



## Zufian (Jul 3, 2015)

So, on their website, JSMU has announced the date of availability of SMC admission forms (12th Oct), the last date for form submission (30th Oct) and the entry test date. However, I'm confused. 

I can't post the link to it, but its all on their website.

On the first page of the admission notice, it says the entry test will be conducted on the 22nd of November. But if you scroll down and read the instructions under the subtitle "Entrance Test", you will see the test is to be conducted on 18th October. I don't understand this. Can anyone please clarify what this means?


----------



## aaa123 (May 24, 2015)

Zufian said:


> So, on their website, JSMU has announced the date of availability of SMC admission forms (12th Oct), the last date for form submission (30th Oct) and the entry test date. However, I'm confused.
> 
> I can't post the link to it, but its all on their website.
> 
> On the first page of the admission notice, it says the entry test will be conducted on the 22nd of November. But if you scroll down and read the instructions under the subtitle "Entrance Test", you will see the test is to be conducted on 18th October. I don't understand this. Can anyone please clarify what this means?












Where is it mentioned. ..kindly share the link


----------



## Zufian (Jul 3, 2015)

jsmu,edu,pk/newsdata/201509/admission/admission%20notice%20for%2030-9-2015%20%281%29.pdf

Replace the two commas with periods.

Although they have corrected it now.


----------



## aaa123 (May 24, 2015)

No. Of foreign seats in smc????Do we get on to foreign seat easily if we pass exam with not so good marks??


----------



## aaa123 (May 24, 2015)

Zufian said:


> So, on their website, JSMU has announced the date of availability of SMC admission forms (12th Oct), the last date for form submission (30th Oct) and the entry test date. However, I'm confused.
> 
> I can't post the link to it, but its all on their website.
> 
> On the first page of the admission notice, it says the entry test will be conducted on the 22nd of November. But if you scroll down and read the instructions under the subtitle "Entrance Test", you will see the test is to be conducted on 18th October. I don't understand this. Can anyone please clarify what this means?











Tell me which is better Smc or United md??


----------



## Zufian (Jul 3, 2015)

Don't know about foreign seats. Maybe I'll let you know once I get the prospectus.

As to your second question; I think SMC is better because UMDC is quite new and is categorized by PMDC under 'B' category, whereas SMC comes under category 'A'. I'm not exactly sure about the significance of this categorization but to be honest, I was really impress by UMDC due to their excellent facility and the general shiny-ness.


----------



## Zufian (Jul 3, 2015)

aaa123 said:


> No. Of foreign seats in smc????Do we get on to foreign seat easily if we pass exam with not so good marks??


The prospectus says this about UEDP overseas students:

"18 seats in SMC have been reserved for the children of overseas Pakistanis and they are exempted from entry test. The UEDP overseas list will be constituted on first come first (serve) basis on depositing 500$ admission fees."


----------



## aaa123 (May 24, 2015)

Zufian said:


> aaa123 said:
> 
> 
> > No. Of foreign seats in smc????Do we get on to foreign seat easily if we pass exam with not so good marks??
> ...












But i haven't given sat 2....


----------



## Zufian (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm not sure if you need to give SAT II. You should email them. They haven't explicitly stated anywhere that SAT II score will be accepted in place of the entry test.


----------



## aaa123 (May 24, 2015)

Zufian said:


> I'm not sure if you need to give SAT II. You should email them. They haven't explicitly stated anywhere that SAT II score will be accepted in place of the entry test.







Ok thanks....where r u planning to go like in which university?


----------



## Zufian (Jul 3, 2015)

I've applied to all major colleges apart from Baqai and Ziauddin. My first preferences are government universities like Dow, SMC and KMDC. If I don't get into any of them, then I'll go for private colleges. Bahria is my first preference among the private colleges, then Hamdard or UMDC.


----------



## aaa123 (May 24, 2015)

Zufian said:


> I've applied to all major colleges apart from Baqai and Ziauddin. My first preferences are government universities like Dow, SMC and KMDC. If I don't get into any of them, then I'll go for private colleges. Bahria is my first preference among the private colleges, then Hamdard or UMDC.





When bahria merit list will be out???any idea


----------



## aaa123 (May 24, 2015)

Zufian said:


> I've applied to all major colleges apart from Baqai and Ziauddin. My first preferences are government universities like Dow, SMC and KMDC. If I don't get into any of them, then I'll go for private colleges. Bahria is my first preference among the private colleges, then Hamdard or UMDC.






How abt hamdard test? ??will it be easy or hard????any idea....how u r preparing for it ??


----------



## Zufian (Jul 3, 2015)

Bahria will probably announce their merit list in a week. And I'm clueless about Hamdard's entry test, but I think it shouldn't be too difficult. I'm basically just going through the intermediate books. The thing is, I'm actually preparing for the KMDC test will be held on 1st November. So, as of yet, I haven't completely read the biology and chemistry textbooks, which I'll hopefully be done with by the end of October. Then I'll just revise till the 22nd which is when the Dow and SMC test will take place.


----------



## aaa123 (May 24, 2015)

Zufian said:


> Bahria will probably announce their merit list in a week. And I'm clueless about Hamdard's entry test, but I think it shouldn't be too difficult. I'm basically just going through the intermediate books. The thing is, I'm actually preparing for the KMDC test will be held on 1st November. So, as of yet, I haven't completely read the biology and chemistry textbooks, which I'll hopefully be done with by the end of October. Then I'll just revise till the 22nd which is when the Dow and SMC test will take place.







Hmmm...ok...thx for sharing :relaxed:..May you get success in ur kmdc test.


----------

